# Speed difference between 115 and 130 etec



## Seth (Jan 25, 2011)

Does anybody have an estimate on the top speed differences between a 115 and 130 etec on a boat like mine? I seen that Cowtown is now putting 130's on there 1852 Legends. My boat as it sits with the 115 gets 35/36 on average. I've hit 39.1 going down river.


----------



## captnchris (Jan 25, 2011)

It appears as though you'd be increasing 10.5 net additional hp. It looks like a jet on yours which takes into account 30%+ loss hp. at the lower unit. There is 15 lb. weight difference between the 2 engines...the 130 being >. I think you be would sorely disappointed in a maximum of a + - 4% gain in speed which is calculated at your average top of 36 x 104% putting you at 37.44 mph at best...and most likely worse. You have to decide if it is worth the cost to purely speculate any speed gain or maybe even a demise in your current speed all by adding 15lbs and 10.5hp net.


----------



## moelkhuntr (Jan 25, 2011)

I haven't heard anything about them but If possible and wanting to trade I would look at the 150HO. Only 28 lbs heavier I think. That may not be an opinion but close to same weight and more power.


----------



## Seth (Jan 25, 2011)

I was just curious is all. I'm plenty happy with what I have now.....at least until I go on another Poker Run lol. When I'm just fishing I love my boat. :lol: 

If I ever upgrade, it will most likely be a brand new 1860 with a 175 or bigger on the back depending which brand I go with. Maybe the girlfriend will get a good paying job after she finishes nursing school and buy me one. :mrgreen:


----------

